# Diesel Throttle Valve



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Right side of the engine you'll see the black inter cooler pipe that goes to the top back. The giant hunk of metal it attaches to is the start of the intake manifold, and that attachment point is the throttle valve itself. Never unplugged it before and not sure why you would, but feel around and you should find something. I would still unplug it though, if they messed with that stuff the valve can become jammed which is obviously bad.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> Right side of the engine you'll see the black inter cooler pipe that goes to the top back. The giant hunk of metal it attaches to is the start of the intake manifold, and that attachment point is the throttle valve itself. Never unplugged it before and not sure why you would, but feel around and you should find something. I would still unplug it though, if they messed with that stuff the valve can become jammed which is obviously bad.


Thx!

I dont know all the details, but Fleece said that b4 programing the Race tune, it was a MUST that the trottle valve be unplugged and to never plug it again while the tune is on, if not, the valve will jamm.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

it is really hard to get a picture of where the plug on the throttle body is. It is on the bottom of the throttle body and is a little tough to get unplugged. 

I left mine plugged in for the first thousand miles. Hearing a few other guy's stories, I got lucky. A few cars would fail to start after the tune because the throttle valve would stick shut. So they started recommending to disconnect it before loading the tune and leave it unplugged. 

The driveability was terrible on mine with it plugged in. It made all the difference unplugging it. 

Mine didn't come with any instructions and i didn't know to unplug it. I also took the def tank out before getting direction to do so and when I talked to the guys at Fleece, they couldn't believe I was able to do that and not have any problems. From the way they talked, theirs still had the tank in it because of the some of the quirks of the early tunes. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I couldn't get a picture. I just figured I'd give a verbal description to at least help him out, since most people don't even know it has a throttle valve. I've never seen the throttle valve do anything other than starting and stopping the engine... But if you change the software a certain way the ECM overreacts and causes the valve to shut (whether its the valve itself stuck or the ECM just being stupid I'm not sure).


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Thx alot guys, that helped.

Im going today to get the parts installed, lookin forward to see how it goes!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Poje said:


> Thx alot guys, that helped.
> 
> Im going today to get the parts installed, lookin forward to see how it goes!


keep us posted on your thoughts.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> I couldn't get a picture. I just figured I'd give a verbal description to at least help him out, since most people don't even know it has a throttle valve. I've never seen the throttle valve do anything other than starting and stopping the engine... But if you change the software a certain way the ECM overreacts and causes the valve to shut (whether its the valve itself stuck or the ECM just being stupid I'm not sure).


I don't think my picture helped much. 

By the description from the guys that had theirs stick shut, it sounded like a mechanical binding problem. I believe a pry bar of some sort was used to open it back up. 

I am not convinced that it is just that hard to move without the computer commanding it to do so. It seems pretty solid the few times I've tried to make it move by hand, definitely not like the throttle valve on an old cable actuated throttle body. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Its done, everything is installed and we found the Throttle valve's plug, its under it and it was the only thing there.

Everything in this install is hard, not like rebuild engine hard, but for exemple, the Throttle valve's plug is secured and hard to reach, the stock downpipe assembly (if we call it that) is MASSIVE and is a snug fit, so even with all bolts removed, it doesnt move, lol, u need to use strenght and be inventive to remove it.

As for the EGR, i have the kit to block it, but when we saw where it was, we decided just to leave there, lol.

I tested the car after the install and tune and it didnt pull well, quite irregular actualy. After a while going quite relaxed on the highway, i decided to floor it and it seemed to had no power and right then i regreted my choice. (And beleive me, at that moment when i remembered all the money it cost me to do this, i almost puked)

After droping off a friend to his house, i was still driving quite relaxed when i arrived at a stoplight. Then i just put half-throttle to go and BOOM the engine woke up!

Its like the engine/ECU needed time to ajust to the changes and now, its a beast, lol. It pulls very hard until 4k rpm and contrary to a stock setup, it NEVER stop pulling hard, no reduction in power at all, no check engine lights, just torque and more torque!

Very happy, worth the money for someone like me.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Poje said:


> As for the EGR, i have the kit to block it, but when we saw where it was, we decided just to leave there, lol.


Can you post a picture of the EGR delete kit? It wasn't available when I got my tune done.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

BradHerr said:


> Can you post a picture of the EGR delete kit? It wasn't available when I got my tune done.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Its just a series of lil metal plates, to block the holes. Problem is, its positioned behind the engine and very hard to reach.

Since i personaly want to return everything to stock in the futur, i dont want something almost impossible to remove, lol.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Will you be able to get a 1/4 mile track run in?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

money_man said:


> Will you be able to get a 1/4 mile track run in?


Yes i will, i just need to buy some new tires, probably will be a set of Pirelli PZero All season plus.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

BradHerr said:


> View attachment 199601
> it is really hard to get a picture of where the plug on the throttle body is. It is on the bottom of the throttle body and is a little tough to get unplugged.
> 
> I left mine plugged in for the first thousand miles. Hearing a few other guy's stories, I got lucky. A few cars would fail to start after the tune because the throttle valve would stick shut. So they started recommending to disconnect it before loading the tune and leave it unplugged.
> ...


Jerry at BNR says he can tune my engine, I wonder if it needs any changes like yours does?
View attachment 199657


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Jerry at BNR says he can tune my engine, I wonder if it needs any changes like yours does?
> View attachment 199657


I dont know, because it doesnt seem to be the same as the North american one, so i would suggest just to do a tune and thats it, but depending on your driving style, you'll get soot acumulation.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Smokey?


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

My car was the car that figured out that the throttle valve needed to be unplugged before the tune was loaded on


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

BradHerr said:


> View attachment 199601
> it is really hard to get a picture of where the plug on the throttle body is. It is on the bottom of the throttle body and is a little tough to get unplugged.
> 
> I left mine plugged in for the first thousand miles. Hearing a few other guy's stories, I got lucky. A few cars would fail to start after the tune because the throttle valve would stick shut. So they started recommending to disconnect it before loading the tune and leave it unplugged.
> ...


I am intending to remove my def tank during the delete process. Are you still problem free with yours removed?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Dieselfever said:


> I am intending to remove my def tank during the delete process. Are you still problem free with yours removed?


I'm curious as well, seems like a nice spot for a makeshift beer cooler!


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Dieselfever said:


> I am intending to remove my def tank during the delete process. Are you still problem free with yours removed?


No issues with having my def tank removed! Like I've said before, the tuner was surprised when told that I had been driving with it removed. I'm not sure what their official position is on it currently.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

